# Norco Range



## tobone (18. Mai 2011)

Wer hat hier ein Range und kann was dazu sagen?


----------



## fidschi86 (18. Mai 2011)

tobone schrieb:


> Wer hat hier ein Range und kann was dazu sagen?



Würde mich auch interessieren...bin am überlegen mir dieses oder nächstes Jahr eins zuzulegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Indian Summer (19. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Wir selber fahren die Dinger. Aber natürlich sind wir nicht ganz objektiv, weshalb wir 
dazu nicht ins Detail gehen.

Nur soviel: Federungs-Guru Christophe Petit von Akira Tuning, 
der seit vielen Jahren Gabeln und Dämpfer verschiedenster Bikes tunt und sich mit Fahrwerken 
wohl so gut auskennt, wie kaum ein Zweiter, hat seiner Freundin ein Norco Range gegönnt, 
nachdem die beiden eines für ein Wochenende testen konnten. Und das will etwas heissen...

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## tobone (19. Mai 2011)

Wo kann man denn in Niedersachsen mal eins testen? Komme aus der Nähe von Braunschweig.


----------



## big-daddy (23. Mai 2011)

Hi zusammen,
ich fahre seit einiger Zeit das Range 3.
Auch wenn ich erst Anfaenger bin kann ich soviel schon sagen: es hat mich bis jetzt nicht im Stich gelassen und es macht hoellig spass das Ding zu fahren. Wenn speziellere Fragen da sind, wuerde ich versuchen die soweit es mein Horizont zulaesst zu beantworten.


----------



## tobone (23. Mai 2011)

tobone schrieb:


> Wo kann man denn in Niedersachsen mal eins testen? Komme aus der Nähe von Braunschweig.



?


----------



## Burnhard (23. Mai 2011)

http://www.norco-bikes.de/dealer_norco.html


----------



## duese78 (21. Oktober 2011)

hallo ,
kann mir einer vielleicht mal sagen welches dämpfer einbaumaß das norco range hat ?
und den hub bitte natürlich auch .
und was für ein durchmesser hat die sattelstütze ?
danke im voraus


----------



## Indian Summer (21. Oktober 2011)

Hi duese78

Hier die Masse:

216mm Einbaulänge (8.5"), 63.5mm Hub (2.5"), Schraubenkit:
1 x M8/41.5mm, 1 x M8/24.2mm.

Hoffe, das beantwortet deine Frage jetzt erst recht ;-)

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Indian Summer (21. Oktober 2011)

Zumindest fast... Du wolltest ja auch noch den Sattelstützendurchmesser
wissen: ø 30.9mm

Sodeli.

Fritz


----------



## duese78 (22. Oktober 2011)

weiß jemand von euch welchen tune der rock shox monarch dämpfer beim norco range 3 2011 hat ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Indian Summer (24. Oktober 2011)

Siehe diesen Fred...


----------



## duese78 (21. Januar 2012)

hier mein range mit fox dhx air 5.0


----------



## fidschi86 (22. Januar 2012)

Sehr schick...ich hoffe ich kann hier bald Bilder von meinem brandneuen Range 1 reinstellen


----------



## moudi (8. Februar 2012)

@Indian Summer
Kannst du mir vieleicht sagen ob die Hammerschmidt ans Range passt!?
So von wegen kleines Kettenblatt und Pedalrückschlag!?Hab irgendwie noch nie eins mit HS gesehen

Thanks


----------



## iTz_MaTriX (14. Februar 2012)

Kann man in das Range 3 auch ne 180mm Gabel verbauen ohne das die Geometrie sich negativ verändert?


----------



## Indian Summer (15. Februar 2012)

Hi

Die Geometriedaten des Range beruhen auf einer Gabel mit 545mm 
Einbauhöhe. Entsprechend verändert sich der Lenkwinkel (und mit ihm 
natürlich Radstand und Tretlagerhöhe), wenn die Gabel eine andere Einbauhöhe 
aufweist. Man sagt, dass 20 mm rund 1° Veränderung zur Folge haben. 565 mm würden 
also zu einem einen um 1° flacheren Lenkwinkel, einen etwas längeren Radstand sowie ein um einige
Millimeter höhere Tretlager führen.

Wenn ich mich jedoch richtig erinnere, ist das Range für eine 160 mm-Gabel 
designt und verfällt die Garantie gemäss Auskunft aus Kanada, wenn eine 180 mm
Gabel eingebaut wird. Dies deshalb, da die Kräfte durch den flacheren Lenkwinkel und 
die 20 mm zusätzlichem Federweg um einiges grösser werden.

Werde mich aber auf jeden Fall nochmals informieren.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Indian Summer (19. Februar 2012)

Indian Summer schrieb:


> The Range was not designed for a 180mm fork and we have not tested it with a 180mm fork either so, yes, the warranty would be voided if the rider installs a 180mm travel fork.  It also starts to take the Range outside of its intended use for which the whole bike was designed.



Das die Antwort des Norco Ingenieurs P.J. aus Kanada. Somit ist also klar, 
dass ein eventueller Rahmendefekt beim Einbau einer 180 mm-Gabel nicht
durch die 5-jährige Garantie gedeckt wäre.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Maxxer028 (16. März 2012)

Servus,

hätte mal eine Frage zu dem Range 1 Rahmen 2011 mit dem RP23 Dämpfer.
Welche Tune Stufen passen hier am besten zur Kinematik des Rahmens?

Mein Dämpfer hat folgende Tunes:
Velocity Tune: L
Rebound Tune: M

Bei mir ist auffällig, dass der Dämpfer schon bei einem Bunny Hopp fast den gesamten Federweg nutzt. Ist natürlich auf dem Trail schön fluffig, aber bietet somit weniger Reserven für größere Sprünge...

Sind das die standardmäßigen Tunes für den Range Rahmen?

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## VinnieTheAxe (29. März 2012)

Servus zusammen,

habe mir das Range 3 (2011) zugelegt. Optisch eine Wucht das Teil 
Möchte trotzdem noch in neue Spank Felgen investieren, bin aber in Sachen Hinterbau total überfragt. Lt. Forum ist eine Shimano 525 mit 135 x 10mm verbaut.

Die Spank-Felge hat eine 135 x 12 mm Nabe (inkl. QR Adapter). Sollte ich die Finger von der Felge lassen oder ist die Lage aufgrund diverser Adapter (evtl. der QR) für die 10mm Steckachse nicht aussichtslos? THX a lot fürs Feedback!

Ride on, 
Vinnie The Axe

P.S.: Verkaufe ein Ghost AMR 5900 (2010)


----------



## trailride1986 (13. Oktober 2017)

Schönen Gruß zum Wochenende in die Runde. 
Kann mir jemand sagen ob es Händler (egal in welchem Land) gibt, die das RANGE in ALU anbieten?
Und zwar suche ich das FRAMEKIT!

Meine Recherche brachte mir keine Ergebnisse.
Verkauft Norco die Alurahmen überhaupt einzeln?
Deshalb ist mir auch das Land egal. 
Wenn es das zb in den Staaten so zu beziehen gibt, dort wohnt ein Freund.. So wäre das eine Option.

Hat wer von euch eine Idee?

PS.: Für den Fall das jemand mir ein Angebot machen möchte, ich suche ausschließlich die XL Variante!
Ich messe 1,96 laufende Meter 
PPS:
Welche Reifenfreiheit haben die Alumodelle, in 27,5" und 29"?
Bekäme ich da optional auch zb 2,8" WD auf 35mm Felgen rein?

Würde ihn gerne mal als LRS für nen zukünftigen Urlaub ausprobieren...


Nuja, sind doch ein paar Fragen geworden.
Ein tolles Rad. Jedem der eins hat wünsche ich schonmal ein flowiges Wochenende.


----------



## microbat (14. Oktober 2017)

@trailride1986 
Beispiel 
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1009818-norco-range-2016-xl
und breitere Reifen als 2.5 passen nicht.


----------



## trailride1986 (15. Oktober 2017)

Interessant, danke dir.
Ich werde mir nochmal Gedanken machen..
Ein Ausschluss ist das definitiv nicht.
Und Interesse an weiteren Angeboten besteht auch noch! 
Vielleicht in andere Farben?


----------



## bonusheft (19. Oktober 2017)

Frag mal am besten bei mountainlove.de an. Evtl. hast Du dort Glück.

Beachte bitte, daß die Homepage nicht alle Optionen zeigt.


----------

